
Scam YouTube livestream pretending to be Linux Foundation - LucaSas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7dBowj9Hdc
======
LucaSas
This popped up on youtube today, it's a Livestream with 24k live viewers,
claiming to be a Linux Foundation Livestream that gives free bitcoin to people
who send them some first.

~~~
dankohn1
Thanks. I work with the LF and we'll try to get it taken down.

